# Reccomend me a Farrier!



## Nasicus (27 March 2016)

My little 10mo filly is due her next check/trim from the farrier, but we recently moved yard and I don't want to use the yard farrier.

Can someone recommend me a farrier who is good with babies, and has good knowledge of barefoot feet? I don't want someone who is just going to run a rasp over it without much thought or attention


----------



## be positive (27 March 2016)

It would help if you put in where you are the SW is rather a large area and most farriers don't travel very far from their base.


----------



## Nasicus (27 March 2016)

Oh doh! I knew I forgot something!

I'm Exeter based!


----------



## FFAQ (24 April 2016)

I'm an equine podiatrist registered with the epauk and I cover the whole of Devon


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (24 April 2016)

OP when you say you are Exeter based, is that actually in the city itself, or are you out in the country? If so, where?

I'm East Devon.

I guess there's a Barefoot forum/group somewhere??? It would be good if you could find someone recommended.


----------

